# Manipal university



## punkkummander (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey there people

I seem to have taken an interest in manipal university and feel joining it would be a good option..Anyway before i proceed any further , i'd like to gather feedback from all u people out there on the university. I'm not looking to know anything about the academics part..I just want to know how good the university is in general...The campus, the crowd, the faculty , the facilities , the chicks especially...and anything else that might be worth adding..So please , all u ppl out there , Help me out!

Cheers


----------

